# The Vape Industry Signature Collection - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (27/2/18)

The Vape Industry – The Signature Collection 1 (One)
(The Vape Industry’s house-brand)
@Naeem_M

Flavour Description: 
A rich and smooth sip of Dark Coffee beans blended with Raw Hazelnut and Sweet Creams"

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 6mg
Mod: Pico25
Coil: Commercial 0.22 ohm
Watt: 30W

My comment: It is absolutely divine, delicious, delectable!

I can quite understand why this juice was the winner of the 2017 Beverage awards. 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2017-result.t40499/

Would I buy this juice again: Most definitely! 

Apparently there are other flavours to follow in the Signature Collection. On 8 Feb. 2017 Naeem_M said, "This collection [The Signature Collection] will see the first flavour [1 (One)] launched this weekend with the remaining flavours launching in the coming months." 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-signature-collection-e-liquid.t34226/#post-498783

However, I don't see any other Signature flavours on the website. Any news, @Naeem_M?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Naeem_M (27/2/18)

Hi @Hooked

Thank you so much for the review. It is truly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (27/2/18)

I'm not surprised you like this juice @Hooked
I started vaping it with the intention of doing a review but got sidetracked
Have been meaning to get back to it for quite a long time
Thanks for this, it has reminded me to get back to it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash (28/2/18)

This is an awesome juice! Speaking of which...I am almost out of supply!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (28/2/18)

Sash said:


> This is an awesome juice! Speaking of which...I am almost out of supply!



@Sash I love that although you're a vendor yourself, you still praise another juice. Kudos to you! 

I'm on the hunt for coffee juices. Have a look at 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125


----------



## Sash (28/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @Sash I love that although you're a vendor yourself, you still praise another juice. Kudos to you!
> 
> I'm on the hunt for coffee juices. Have a look at
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125




Thanks @Hooked 
If it's good, it's good and i definitely vape other juices. Im a vaper first, juice maker last and @Naeem_M definitely knows his stuff.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

